# Hibbert is not worth his contract



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I still go to the games but i'm really disappointed in Hibbert. I knew he wasn't worth the max.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R star is going to be syked.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Luke said:


> R star is going to be syked.


About what


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He was good today, but yea, extremely underwhelming this season so far.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

R-Star said:


> He was good today, but yea, extremely underwhelming this season so far.


I'm already thinking he needs to be traded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I'm already thinking he needs to be traded.


Talk about overreaction.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Traded? For who? Its not like we're in cap problems.


He'll come around. Most big men aren't worth their contracts.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Basel said:


> Talk about overreaction.


No I'm pretty sure I was advocating that we trade him last year.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Traded? For who? Its not like we're in cap problems.
> 
> 
> He'll come around. Most big men aren't worth their contracts.


But he is soft (no ****) and he can't keep his head in the game. You normally can't fix that.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I'm already thinking he needs to be traded.


he is getting major bucks now. you can't expect to get anything positive for an expensive player who has been struggling. you are going to be disappointed if you even try to do that.
when roy get his head out of his ass, he can be a good player like he was tonight. trading him right now would open the market only to over-priced dog-shit players who never have good games.
like it or not- we gotta stick with roy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If you're going to trade Hibbert(and he may just be having a slow start to the season) you have to wait until at least this summer, unless you're going to have a huge fire sale at the trade deadline and move West, Granger, and Hibbert for prospects/picks. Given the strong season the Pacers had last year, it makes sense to wait for Granger to come back and see if the team can get rolling again heading into the playoffs. The middle class is huge in the Eastern Conference, there isn't much of a difference between finishing second and finishing seventh this season, so long as you don't catch Miami in the first round. That being said, if this team never really puts it together, I could see letting West walk this summer and putting out feelers to see who could make an offer for Granger.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

None of the Pacers stars seem to be playing up to their contract


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Marcus13 said:


> None of the Pacers stars seem to be playing up to their contract


West's averaging about 16 and 8, but nobody thinks that he's going to be a guy who'll carry a team on his back for a season. He's playing just fine, but the Pacers need a 20ppg scorer on the wing and they need Hibbert to play at an all-star level. If those two things happen then everything else falls into place.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's too early for this shit. Hibbert is capable of playing up to that contract. Truth is that a Max deal isn't really as big of a deal as it seems like it'd be. Now it's what used to get you a decent big man. Cuban used to give out that sort of money to a random tall guy every year.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He's definitely not living up to his contract, but I don't really want to trade him or see anyone that would really want him at this point. Hopefully he is just going through one of his slumps, this time with the addition of not having Granger spread the floor. Can't trade him though, all we can do is bitch.


----------

